# Single coil build



## Ryan69 (13/8/17)

Running a single coil build on my limitless classic 
.95 omhs vaping it at 50/60 W
Awesome flavour and cloud production

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (13/8/17)

Woah, that is almost 1 ohm.
50W seems high for such a build!

I do enjoy single coil though, such a breeze to build and wick etc. Flavour can be fantastic as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## w1tw0lf (13/8/17)

Had the same idea to day with the postless deck. Thought the 2 holes would make it easier. What coil/wire you running ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (13/8/17)

Clapton fused don't now the gage of it was laying in my vape tool box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (14/8/17)

My go at a single coil on my classic rdta.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/8/17)

w1tw0lf said:


> My go at a single coil on my classic rdta.....


Damn, thats a lot of wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (14/8/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Damn, thats a lot of wraps


Played a bit, wanted a big coil with high ohm. Come in at about 0.65ohm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

